# Is Datacard>PC>WiFi>Wireless devices-connection possible?



## johnybravojr (Aug 14, 2011)

I use a Desktop PC running on Windows Vista x64 and connect to the internet via a datacard(3g and evdo). I don't have a WiFi hardware in my PC. I would like to know if I can share the connection(I understand it is possible on an ethernet connection) on my other wireless devices like laptop and smartphones by istalling a WiFi hardware(there are free slots in my PC to add those cards) in my PC.

I presume I can't buy a router because I am using a datacard and not a wired broadband. I am not very familiar with the terminology, so I am not sure if a WiFi Adapter would suffice. I hope such a connection is possible. Kindly advice me on this and please suggest the right wireless hardware for the purpose.

Thanks!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2011)

i was in same situaTion as yours few months ago.

i use tata docomofo 3g data card.

bought a ASUS PCE N13 PCI Wifi card for rs.1250/-. it has two antennae, it can work as a simple wifi reciever or transmitter or both.
(soft access point)

these modes can be activated thru a 3rd party driver+software (RaLink drivers).

when i have to share the connection, all i have to do is right click wifi s/w & select 3g card as internet source. for security, the s/w lets you to set passwords.

you can see who is connected /ban to your connection from the MAC table/ list.

the bundled s/w is junk, i had to reinstall win7 b'coz of it.

NOTE: since it creates only software based Access Point (AP), you have to re-enable the AP after every boot/sleep mode.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 14, 2011)

You can just buy a PCI or USB wifi card (less than rs500) and use your PC as a wifi hotspot using Connectify for Windows - Turn your Laptop or Smartphone into a Secure Wi-Fi Hotspot.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2011)

one more thing, since the pci card sits low and in my case the cabinet sits low too, signal reception to the front suffers little bit.

signal to adjacent room and hall (left n right) are good. but the room opposing the pc recieves no signal at all.

anyways there are wifi antennae extenders available in market if the need arises.

-----------------
regarding the Connectify sw, it doesnt work most of the time.

my friend had literally gone apetard trying to configure it on his laptop

so imo dont say bla bla bla works great w/o trying it yourself first.

my exp with that sw on laptop was not really 100% successful & in desktop it caused BSODs.

come to think of it, i dont think connectify works well with USB data cards.


----------



## johnybravojr (Aug 20, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> i was in same situaTion as yours few months ago.
> 
> i use tata docomofo 3g data card.
> 
> ...



I ordered for a PCE N13 on ebay. But they have sent me an USB N13 adapter. Can I use it or should I get a replacement?


----------



## spironox (Aug 21, 2011)

johnybravojr said:


> I ordered for a PCE N13 on ebay. But they have sent me an USB N13 adapter. Can I use it or should I get a replacement?



will do the trick


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 21, 2011)

If you ordered a PCI card, then get it replaced.

If you've opened it, then give it a try, if you havent, get it replaced.

Once you get the wifi card, get this driver - 
PCI/mPCI/CB (RT*2860 */RT2760 /RT2890 /RT2790 /RT306X /RT309X /RT35X2/RT539X)

*www.ralinktech.com/support.php

1st link in that page


----------



## johnybravojr (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I installed the card, and followed your instructions. I couldn't get the WiFi to switch on. I tried reinstalling the drivers, tried updating drivers through Windows Update, installed Connectify, then left both RaLink and Connectify, but nothing worked.

I tried all possible scenarios, but no help. All I could succeed was to get the WiFi radio switch on. My smartphone was able to scan the wireless network, but couldn't connect. As I was about to give up, I found a cool feature in Connectify. I right-clicked and scrolled through 'Help>Troubleshooter'.

It did the job. The report showed me a few problems in 'Settings', 'Software' and Configuration' tab. The 'Software' tab suggested that ZoneAlarm FireWall was conflicting with Connectify. I disabled ZA, exited RaLink, and voila, now I can share my Evdo connection with my Smartphone via Wireless Adapter. 'Configuration' tab still shows 2 issues:

The NAT does not have a valid upstream(internet) configuration-highlighted in red
No upstream UPnP server was found-highlighted in orange

It doesn't affect the functionality though. What I'm worried about is the inability to use ZoneAlarm. I'm not sure if I can trust Windows FireWall. Connectify did suggest me some settings for Firewall. But I'm naive when it comes to change settings in ZA. I'd be glad if I could enjoy the benefit of internet sharing and ZoneAlarm security together.

Could someone help me in this regard? Next time I boot, I'll try using RaLink. If it was indeed the firewall that prevented me from connecting, then it should work. I'm concerned about BSOD associated with Connectify as well!

Here is what Connectify suggests:


> When creating a hotspot, Connectify will attempt to configure the Windows Firewall to give you the best experience possible. Various system preferences and settings can interfere with this process however, and if you are running any non-Microsoft firewall security software, we won't be able to override your settings to allow full use of Connectify.
> 
> Below are some configurations that must be done to your firewall software in order for Connectify to be fully functional:
> 
> ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2011)

did you install PCI card?

i think so 

The process is simple, after installing the card, install the driver (cancel the Windows automatic driver installation). Now you'll have RaLink icon in taskbar.

- Right click that icon, select "*Switch Client + AP Mode*"
- Now a pop up window will appear,  select the internet source - 3G Modem
- Now after few seconds, Ralink app window appears, here - click the Wifi icon (first icon from left on RaLink window)
-That will open a window under the RaLink app window, here you can set what type of security you want, WPA... & passwords...

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/7552/21597365.png
*img834.imageshack.us/img834/6942/14907557.png
*img823.imageshack.us/img823/8502/18079526.png


----------



## johnybravojr (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, I don't see the *'Switch Client + AP Mode'* as I 'right-click. I only see 'Open Utility', 'Switch to Client Mode' or 'Switch to AP Mode' and 'Exit'. I'm using RaLink Utility v4.1.0.0, Driver v3.2.1.0 and SDK v1.1.0.0.

I tried switching between the Client Mode and AP Mode, yet I couldn't connect to the device.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2011)

Try after turning Connectify to normal mode & turning it off (exit) OR uninstalling Connectify.

for me it shows those two options what you mentioned - (*Switch to Client Mode' or 'Switch to AP Mode'*) if the wifi is working in '*Switch Client + AP Mode*'

I think Connectify has been keeping the wifi in AP mode.

If that doesnt help, then use "diagnose" option for wifi card/adapter from "Network & Sharing center"


----------



## johnybravojr (Sep 20, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> for me it shows those two options what you mentioned - (*Switch to Client Mode' or 'Switch to AP Mode'*) if the wifi is working in '*Switch Client + AP Mode*'



Well, I finally got Ralink working, though I have no idea how I managed to do it. The option "Client+AP" seems to work only in Win 7 &, and not in Vista. Everything seemed to work well, but after some time I'm unable to access the internet on my device. The WiFi is still connected(I checked it by pinging the IP address in WiFi settings(in my device) from my PC. The WiFi policy of my device is set to 'Never Sleep' as well. To get it working again, I have to disconnect and reconnect to get it working, and then the same thing happens. Please help!

Connectify works without issues once ZoneAlarm is shutdown. I only had the BSOD once AFTER I uninstalled it(following your advice to remove it) and tried to restart my PC. Nevertheless, I'd not like to take risks, so basically if the issue is sorted out I'd be glad to boot Connectify out of my system and use Ralink to share internet with my device.


----------



## FolkExplorer (Nov 3, 2011)

*How do I Make a Wifi Hotspot with Vista Desktop?*

My desktop has a wired connection to the Internet with, I guess, an Ethernet card.

It has a separate, unused wireless card with a plug-in antenna.

How can I configure this wireless card to work as a Wi-Fi hotspot so that I can connect with my iPhone to update my apps?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 4, 2011)

^^use connectify


----------



## FolkExplorer (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, mithun_mrg - I believe I've gotten it to work. Hadn't even heard of connectify, but found it quite quickly with google.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 7, 2011)

^^u r welcome mate


----------



## johnybravojr (Nov 7, 2011)

I finally got a copy of 'Connectify Pro' and it works without issues even with ZoneAlarm 'ON'. I can 'share' it, but I'm not sure if the 'rules' forbid me from doing it.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 8, 2011)

^^please don't share it here


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 8, 2011)

Get a WIFI card, and switch to Ad-hoc mode.


----------



## johnybravojr (Nov 8, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Get a WIFI card, and switch to Ad-hoc mode.



Thanks! I did get it to work that way!


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 8, 2011)

johnybravojr said:


> I finally got a copy of 'Connectify Pro' and it works without issues even with ZoneAlarm 'ON'. I can 'share' it, but I'm not sure if the 'rules' forbid me from doing it.



Remember one thing, sharing any warez material is strictly prohibited in any tech forum.


----------



## johnybravojr (Nov 8, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> ^^please don't share it here





d6bmg said:


> Remember one thing, sharing any warez material is strictly prohibited in any tech forum.




No worries, I was only teasing! I do know the rules!!


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 9, 2011)

@OP Always use a password to protect your connection. Or else others may use your connection at free will.


----------

